# Contador de 0 a 45 o a 32



## artorius (Mar 14, 2006)

Buenas...

Hola a todos y gracias de antemano.

Mi pregunta es como puedo diseñar un contador por ejemplo de 0 a 45 o a 35 o asi a algun numero que no sea un numero cerrado. Como hacer para que el contador de unidades cuente por ejemplo en el de 45, 4 veces hasta 9 y a la quita vez solo hasta 5 y se resetee y comienze de nuevo en cero... Usando TTLs 74 90...

Saludos


----------



## roberto moreno (Mar 14, 2006)

El contador que propones es de solo 4 bits, por lo que no harías cuenta binaria si no BCD (espero que no haya dudas en cuanto a los términos  )pero la ventaja es que tiene terminales MR y MS, lo que se me ocurre es que cuando llegues a la máxima cuenta mandes un MR(master reset) de forma que regrese a cero cuando alcances el número deseado.

Para el caso del número 45: El 4 es 100 y el 5 es 101 puedes hacer una AND con las entradas que valen uno en los números binarios y cuando llegue a ese número generará el reset que lo obliga a reiniciar la cuenta, ahora, la transición es de High to low por lo que tal vez en lugar de AND necesites NAND, de cualquier forma lo primero es comenzar a armar y probar


----------



## artorius (Mar 14, 2006)

Gracias amigo, probaré asi...

seria hacer un areglo con compuertas en este caso agarrando los tres unos no? 
*1*00 *1*0*1* y que cuando esten esos encendidos mande el uno al reset, y como dices tu en cuando a la transicion si no queda bien ya seria con una nand.

Si es que entendi bien 

Probare y les digo. Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 14, 2006)

artorius dijo:
			
		

> Gracias amigo, probaré asi...
> 
> seria hacer un areglo con compuertas en este caso agarrando los tres unos no?
> *1*00 *1*0*1* y que cuando esten esos encendidos mande el uno al reset, y como dices tu en cuando a la transicion si no queda bien ya seria con una nand.
> ...



Buen día compañero, debe hacer como le dice el compañero anterior, en el siguienet ejemplo yo estoy utilizando 2*74192 para el conteo.

Para decirle que solo cuente hasta 44, le agregué unas compuertas a la salida de ambos contadores, cuando estos mandan un 45, estos bits ponen a 1 las compuertas y estas resetean ambos contadores.

Lo mejor sería que descargara un simulador para que vaya probando en que cuenta quiere que se resete, en caso de que quiera otro número solo debe cambiar la lógica de las compuertas que yo he puesto.







Ahora como hacer para que cuente 4veces hasta el 9 y la quinta hasta el 5.

Eso va a ser todo una telaraña pero no es nada de otro mundo, sería utilizar flip flops, cada vez que el contador llegue a 4 este numero es detectado por unas compuertas que a su salida mandan un pulso a los FF utilizandolos como contadores, o igual podría utilizar otro 74192, a este lo llamaremos "contador de veces", a sus salidas Q normales, le ponemos otras compuertas que mientras este aún no cuente el "9" la salida del arreglo de compuertas será 0 cuándo cuénte 9, reseteará solo a los "contadores de numeros"... y así sería un poco la idea todavía falta un poco de circuito pero creo que ya lo hice muy enredoso.

En fin ese sería el método 

Saludos y cualquier duda aquí estamos


----------



## zanchez (Dic 8, 2009)

Aki te dejo esta imajen ps epero k te sirva


----------



## moises13 (Abr 22, 2012)

zanchez dijo:


> Aki te dejo esta imajen ps epero k te sirva



emm.. que programaa es ese??? y lo ago en livewire y no me aparece la compuerta 7446 :S


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 22, 2012)

Hola moises13

LiveWire No tiene en sus librerías el 7446 pero si el 7447.
Utiliza el 7447 para continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

